

Qt for Chrome / Native Client - reddotX
http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2015-June/022063.html

======
vmorgulis
Good news.

Another solution is to use emscripten:
[http://vps2.etotheipiplusone.com:30176/redmine/emscripten-
qt...](http://vps2.etotheipiplusone.com:30176/redmine/emscripten-qt-
examples/scribble.html)

